# Tire : Roubaix Pro Tire,happy campers here ?



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I've been using OEM Specialized Roubaix Pro tires on my 2012 Roubaix Expert and I have to say I'm pretty happy with them. Just one flat in a year and a half,no complaints,really. 
I still can't get my head around the " is it a good rolling tire ? " thing tho. The slick median part does it's job I guess,but what about those tiny knobs on the side ? What are they there for ? Bottom line I'm looking to test a better rolling tire if there's a better rolling tire out there. What about the usual Conti GP4000s ? Comfort is not an issue here,so I don't know if a narrower tire may increase the rolling capability.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Specialized claims the little knobs helps the tire conform to the ground better...

I'm a fan of Specialized's Mountain Bike tires (and have their cross tires)... haven't been a fan of their road tires.

That being said... I run 700x25c Conti GP 4-seasons on my Secteur which falls somewhere in between the GP4000s and Gatorskin


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think any discussion of this type has to include tire pressures, _along with_ quality of construction/ tire size.

Contrary to popular beliefs, on all but the smoothest roads, running at max pressure doesn't lower rolling resistance. Finding the best compromise (based on road conditions, tire size, rider weight), does.

Re: tire tread, many believe that given the pressures road tires are designed for, it's purely marketing. I tend to agree and (FWIW) run Conti GP4000/ s's (25c) on my Tarmacs and at around 135 lbs., am a lighter rider.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I think any discussion of this type has to include tire pressures, _along with_ quality of construction/ tire size.
> 
> Contrary to popular beliefs, on all but the smoothest roads, running at max pressure doesn't lower rolling resistance. Finding the best compromise (based on road conditions, tire size, rider weight), does.
> 
> Re: tire tread, many believe that given the pressures road tires are designed for, it's purely marketing. I tend to agree and (FWIW) run Conti GP4000/ s's (25c) on my Tarmacs and at around 135 lbs., am a lighter rider.


I'm stuck and 8 bar and not that of light rider : 180sh..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Devastazione said:


> I'm stuck and 8 bar and not that of light rider : 180sh..


Understood. If conditions were right (ex: semi-smooth road surfaces) you may be able to lower your pressures some, especially at the front. Going a size up (to 25c's), you certainly could.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Devastazione said:


> I'm stuck and 8 bar and not that of light rider : 180sh..


I'm a similar weight to you. I usually pump my tires to 95 psi rear and 90 psi front


----------



## Racerdj (May 25, 2013)

No problems here.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

PJ352 said:


> I think any discussion of this type has to include tire pressures, _along with_ quality of construction/ tire size.
> 
> Contrary to popular beliefs, on all but the smoothest roads, running at max pressure doesn't lower rolling resistance. Finding the best compromise (based on road conditions, tire size, rider weight), does.
> 
> Re: tire tread, many believe that given the pressures road tires are designed for, it's purely marketing. I tend to agree and (FWIW) run Conti GP4000/ s's (25c) on my Tarmacs and at around 135 lbs., am a lighter rider.


Does a chart exist to tap others experience?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Tire Biter said:


> Does a chart exist to tap others experience?



Michelin Bicycle USA - A better way forward®











Many refer to this as a baseline.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

Perfect, thanks! Except I'm off the damn chart.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I like to post the complete link, because the text includes some pertinent info.

Michelin Bicycle USA - A better way forward®

IME, this particular chart runs on the high side of pressures. But being a guide, I think Michelin's thinking is it's safe to start high and taper down from there.

EDIT: Just saw that Ted included the link in his post.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tire Biter said:


> Perfect, thanks! Except I'm off the damn chart.


Depending on how far off, you might still be able to experiment. 

As was stated, the recommendations start on the high side.


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

I run the tire, previously from armadillos, and have had good luck so far. Pulled a thorn out two days ago without air loss. I run mine at 100, and weigh in at 215...but I'm a skinny 215 haha!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tire Biter said:


> I run the tire, previously from armadillos, and have had good luck so far. Pulled a thorn out two days ago without air loss. I run mine at 100, and weigh in at 215...but I'm a skinny 215 haha!


Armadillos come in (I think) 23, 25 and 28c's. The size, road conditions (and of course, rider weight) all have a bearing on optimal f/r pressures. 

Consider all of the above and use the chart as a (high) starting point. You may find that 100PSI (at least at the rear) works best for you.


----------



## SpokeBroke (Mar 15, 2011)

I was surprised at the difference from the 2011 Roubaix tire and the 2012 when I replaced them on my 2011 Expert. The 2011 were slick surfaced, but sticky, seemed soft, but wore very well, I got about 3500 miles out of the rear. The 2012 is a completely different tire, seems firmer, not as soft and sticky, and has the texture on the sides of the wear track. They actually wore out about the same mileage, and I never had a problem with them. I like the 23/35 setup, so I am probably going to replace with the same.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

Have 2005 Roubaix Elite upgraded wheelset to some NOS Easton Circuits with Specialized Pro 23/25

Love the set up no consideration of anything else at the moment....normally run em about 100 psi, I am about 185...have run em at 120 with no problems.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I see no reason to buy Specialized tires as I don't think there is anything...special..about them. The GP 4000s is a great tire but it does wear quickly. I prefer Conti Gatorskins.


----------

